# Finding online gaming groups for DnD 4.0



## Palacer (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey guys, newly recruited addict to DnD 4.0 here.  

I wanted to know if anyone had some good resources to find other online DnD 4.0 gaming groups.  I currently play with 1 group where we use tinychat to talk online and gametable to play virtually and I'm looking for another group to join and kill some baddies with.  

Any info is welcome.


----------



## Pour (Jul 10, 2010)

I've recruited for my online games on various message boards. Most have a recruiting section, even ones designated for online games. I met with success on the Wizards forum that way and ended up with a good player.

I also asked my existing online players, who I met through various online games I joined and writing forums, if they knew anyone. That usually nets a few more players, though if you don't know them and their personalities, you run the risk of including someone you later have to kick or who leaves on their own. But that is inevitable in just about every long game, whether from varying play styles, conflicting schedules, or incompatibility. Don't get discouraged! And if you're more of a mind to run shorter games, something like the upcoming Tomb of Horrors, you might even have more success because of the hype of the new product and the fact it's less commitment in the long term.

Also, online games can be a very flaky thing if you don't have serious players. I use a blog and a forum to help anchor and inform them, and I chat with them via instant message often. They've actually branched off and begun writing their own character journals, short fiction and even posted rp they've done out of game amongst themselves. 

I completed my first successful 3 year online campaign in 2008. And I've now been running another game which has lasted 75 weeks which may prove to be a 3 year commitment in the end (we're only level 13 heading all the way to 30). We use mIRC and Maptool instead of chat clients, but that's because my I and my players tend to favor creative writing. Also with various rooms open at once, you can really facilitate characters branching off, offer dream sequences or secret information gleaned from passive or active checks, and a bunch of other private sort of things (which maybe you can do with voice programs).


----------



## Saagael (Jul 10, 2010)

All of my 4e experience has been online, through Maptools and Ventrilo or Teamspeak. I would definitely recommend Maptools, though I haven't used anything else so I don't have much to compare it to.

If you go to the forums on the rptools.net forums you can find the Looking for Group forum, which is where I got both the games I've played in over the past 2 years.


----------



## jdawgcurtis (Jul 10, 2010)

Palacer said:


> Hey guys, newly recruited addict to DnD 4.0 here.
> 
> I wanted to know if anyone had some good resources to find other online DnD 4.0 gaming groups.  I currently play with 1 group where we use tinychat to talk online and gametable to play virtually and I'm looking for another group to join and kill some baddies with.
> 
> Any info is welcome.





I've been trying to find an online group as well.  I just started playing 4e about a month ago and I can't get enough!  Let me know if you need a player!


----------



## Palacer (Jul 11, 2010)

Well sweet!  Thanks for the tips here - I actually checked out rptools.net and tried posting there for some groups and seeing what I get.  

I can't get enough of DnD 4.0 either - I make up tons of characters in my head as I look at the books.  We'll see what happens.  Thanks again for the good tips all.  And if anyone coming across this needs a player do let me know too.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 11, 2010)

There is the Gamers Seeking Gamers section here that can help you find some people playing online.  There is also The Tangled Web which is a site for folks looking to put together an online game.


----------



## Camelot (Jul 11, 2010)

This is great!  I've been wanting to get back into the 4e online games.  I usually DM, but I'm new to online DMing, and I'd like to be a player.  If anyone starts a 4e game, count me in too!


----------



## OnlineDM (Jul 11, 2010)

Same here!  I've been running a group of friends through Keep on the Shadowfell using Skype and various mapping programs (a little OpenRPG, a little Gametable, but ultimately MapTool), and I've been blogging about it (look for posts with the KeepOnTheShadowfell tag for recaps).  It's been a ton of fun, but one of my players has had some work conflicts and we haven't been able to play lately.  I'd be interested in another game, either as DM or as a player (though I wouldn't run Keep on the Shadowfell again).  I highly recommend MapTool as the virtual table of choice.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 11, 2010)

OnlineDM said:


> I highly recommend MapTool as the virtual table of choice.




MapTool is great.  Well worth learning for online gaming.


----------



## Palacer (Jul 11, 2010)

Again, thanks to everyone who is posting their enthusiasm on this thread.  I'm actually seeing more people interested in playing 4E DnD here than on the other LFG boards.  

I already see 3 people total who are interested in playing, if anyone else is game maybe we can find a group and a DM right here.  

Let's see if anyone else is interested


----------



## Aulirophile (Jul 11, 2010)

Would play in an online game if schedules match up etc


----------



## Palacer (Jul 11, 2010)

Awesome...that's 3 players and a DM already - maybe 1 or 2 more players and we got something.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 11, 2010)

I usually play via Yahoogroups, cannot really do real-time. I am running a couple games right now, and will be starting a Dark Sun one soon, so if anyone is interested in playing via Yahoogroups, let me know

Or if you need a player playing via Yahoogroups, let me know

Thanks


----------



## Maximilia (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd be interested in maybe playing. I run an online one for my "home" forums, but we're pretty erratic at the moment being as it's summer, and one of our players is in Britain, so we haven't much choice for what time slot we play at.


----------



## Polyonymous (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd like to play.  I'm new to 4e (and pretty much new to D&D), so I'd like to play a relatively straightforward tank.

I am available from 7.30pm - 1.00am GMT if that's good for anyone


----------



## OnlineDM (Jul 11, 2010)

*Starting our game*

Since I was the one who volunteered to DM for this online 4e game, Palacer has reached out to me to see if I can get it going.  Yep, I'm up for it!

Here are my thoughts so far:


We will play using MapTool as our virtual tabletop (it's free).  Please download version 1.3b66 for our game, as that's what I'll be using to run it.
We will use Skype for audio (also free)
Palacer has requested that we start the game at 6th level - that's negotiable.  Whatever the majority of the group ends up wanting to do, we'll do.  It sounds like a lot of players are new, which means that starting at first level might be simpler, but again, whatever the group prefers I'll run.
We'll run with 5 players by default, and if we have more interest than that I'd like to have some alternates available (just in case). I'll go as low as four players, but not lower.
We'll plan on running four-hour sessions when we get together, probably once a week.
We'll stick with character content from the three Player's Handbooks and Forgotten Realms - no Eberron, no Dragon Magazine content.
We'll likely start off with a little more combat focus and a little less role playing, shifting over time to include more role playing as we get to know one another and our characters better.
Scheduling will probably be a challenge, as we'll most likely be spread across multiple time zones (I see we have at least one person in the UK, while I'm in the US Mountain Time Zone, for instance).
So, if you're interested in this game, it's open sign-up time!  Please put a post in this thread as well as sending an email to me at my gmail.com address, which is OnlineDungeonMaster, with the following information:


Your EN World nickname (obvious for your post here, but please connect it for me in the email)
What you would like me to call you if it's something other than your EN World handle (feel free to leave this out of your EN World post if you like, such as if you want me to call you by your actual name and you don't want that on the message board)
Whether you prefer to start at Level 1 or Level 6
Your availability to play by day and time - please only include blocks of at least 4 hours in length, and make sure you specify what time zone you're talking about
Any idea on what character you want to play (you're not locked into this now, but it's useful to know if we have five players who are all thinking about playing strikers, for instance)
Anything else you think we should know
For instance, here's my post as DM:


OnlineDM (call me Michael)
I'd prefer to start at Level 1, but I'm okay if the group prefers Level 6
I'm available Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday evenings from 6:00 PM until midnight Mountain Time and generally available any time on the weekends (with irregular exceptions).  If we go with a weekend, I prefer mornings.
I plan to play a Human DungeonMaster
I'm still a relatively new DM, but I've been running a game for a group of friends using MapTool and Skype for a few months now and blogging about it for the world to see.  I'm looking forward to starting up a new game, especially since my current game is on hiatus due to work conflicts for one of my players.
Drop me a line and let me know what you think!


----------



## Palacer (Jul 11, 2010)

Michael - AKA Sir DM, 

Thank you for volunteering to DM for this game session, it's much appreciated.  

I'll start off the sign-ups here:

1 ) Call me Dan
2 ) My availability from now until August 18th is Mon/Tues/Thurs free at 7:30 PM Pacific time, but that won't work likely for most --- Friday I'm free at 3 PM Pacific and the weekends free anytime ( minus a couple barbecues to attend ) -- mornings/evenings work for me.

After August 18th I'll be permanently back on Central time and will be free anytime after 5 PM Central during the week.  Later when we figure out who's interested and who can play, my availability can be even sooner on certain days as an fyi.  

Fridays will not work unfortunately.  Weekends I will also be free back in central time and mornings/evenings are preferred.  

3 ) Classes I'm looking at playing right now is a Virtuous Half elf Bard or a Gyth Avenger type -- Leaning more towards the Leader Bard type right now, but open to seeing what others would like. 

4 ) I'm also ok with the level request.  I just stated we might start at lvl 6 because with most campaigns in my experience, it takes a good while to reach lvl 6 from lvl 1 and at 6 the action starts getting more interesting.  If we do have new players myself, and Michael, and others I'm sure would be more than happy to explain and teach how the combat works.  Again, If people feel more comfortable starting at lvl 1 that works for me too.


----------



## jdawgcurtis (Jul 11, 2010)

1. jdawgcurtis (Jason)
2. Either 1 or 6 is okay with me.
3. I'm eastern.  Available Wednesday and Friday evenings after 7pm EST.  Also most of the day on Sundays.
4. I am cool with just about anything.  I will narrow it down, but right now I'm thinking Druid, Sorcerer, Ranger, or Rogue.
5. I've been playing 4e for over a month.  I played D&D Miniatures for a while, but haven't really played D&D since high school.  I do play WOW regularly


----------



## Shananiganeer (Jul 11, 2010)

*Handle:* Shananiganeer
*Name:* Ravi and Melissa
*Level:* 6+ (IMO heroic tier really sucks. I'd at least like to have 3 encounter powers[level 7] and preferably 3 dailies[level 9].)
*Availability:* Anytime other then Wed night EST (GMT -5), preferably nights. I leave for basic training in September (technically August 31st) and will have to bow out for the duration, but Melissa should be able to run my char while I'm gone.
*Class/Role:* I'll play whatever the party needs for decent balance. Melissa wants to play an Elvish Ranger or Half-Elf Paladin.
*Misc:* Melissa = my fiance, so count this app twice .


----------



## OSEZNO (Jul 11, 2010)

*Name:* You can call me O or Charles
*Level:* 6 Would be nice, but I am more than delighted to start at level one if you and the rest of the group prefer it.
*Availability:* I'm free M,T,R,F from 6PM EST to 12(midnight) EST, I am free from 9 AM EST to 4 PM EST on Saturday and free all day Sunday. I'm not free wednesdays, at least not for a couple of months.
*Class/Role:* I would prefer to play these Leaders or Strikers: Cleric, Bard, Ardent, Monk, Warlock. However, I am also willing to play these defender/controller classes: Druid, Psion, Swordmage, Seeker.

Not much else to say except I look forward to hopefully playing!


----------



## Palacer (Jul 12, 2010)

Encouraging anyone else interested in some online play to post here - we just need 1 more player to meet our 5th player.  

It looks like our play times will match up if we do a Wednesday or Sat/Sunday meeting time and most are EST time zone with myself being the only Central time.  

We have a Leader Bard type ( myself ), A possible Defender half elf Paladin or Ranger, a striker or controller possibility, and a player who doesn't mind what they play.  If anyone is interested feel free to post to fill the last spot.


----------



## Karmic_vegeance (Jul 12, 2010)

*Name:* Karmic_vegeance (Feel free to correct the typo)
*Level:* I like either starting point, and I've run a group of players from Levels 1-6 myself, so I've experienced the gambit.
*Availability:* Currently, I'm free almost any time that's not Saturday, barring extraneous circumstances. In August, things change around - I am uncertain of my work schedule, but I know for certain I won't be available MTW in the mornings or early afternoons, with a likely weekend shift. I'm in the PST time zone.
*Class/role:* I have character concepts for a controller-styled bard, hybrid paladin/sorcerer, ardent, or hybrid fighter/ranger that could be adapted very easily, or I can play pretty much any class, barring Battlemind (no interest, thank you).


----------



## Polyonymous (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello again.
1) Polyonymous
2) Tom, if you prefer a shorter name.
3) I'd prefer lvl1 to make character creation easier and see what it's like.
4) I'm in the UK, so at the moment it's BST (summer time) which is GMT+1.
     I'm free - from 6.30pm-1am Mon-Weds
                - from 6.30pm-whenever on Friday(and Saturday).
                - on Saturday before 1pm
5) Paladin or Fighter
6) I'm new to D&D

I haven't looked at the timezones, but if it doesn't work, suggest a time and I'll see whether I can adjust (though it'd probably end up being 'til 4am on a workday >.<

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## OnlineDM (Jul 12, 2010)

*Group update*

I've received information from six players so far (I'm counting Shenaniganeer as one, since one will be leaving in August and having the other take over), which is pretty good.  I'd like to wait another day or so to see if anyone else is interested.  Also, if we want a party of five solid players, we'll probably need more than six people expressing interest just due to the difficulty of coordinating schedules.

Right now it's looking like Friday evenings around 6:00 PM Mountain time (5:00 PM Pacific, 7:00 PM Central, 8:00 PM Eastern, 1:00 AM London) are going to be the best time.  Polyonymous, sorry about the time difference but if you want to play in the middle of the night (super-early Saturday morning), you're welcome to join!

As for level, I've heard a little support (partly from me!) for starting at level 1, but more support for starting at a higher level.  We'll start with characters at level 6, though if things go well and we're anxious to get to the Paragon tier, we might level up quickly.

Depending on what we hear from other players who might be interested in the next day or so, we'll tentatively aim for getting together for a first session this coming Friday, July 16, at 6:00 PM Mountain time.  I'll send details via email about setting up a Skype call and so on.

More to come in the next couple of days on characters.  It sounds like we have plenty of people who are open to a variety of character types, which is good.  We're a little light on people who are actively seeking to play a controller, but those of you who have said you're open to anything - start thinking controllery thoughts!  We only need one, though.  I'd like a balanced party (leader, striker, defender, controller) and the fifth character can be anything.

The adventure background will be the generic D&D world, not Forgotten Realms or anything like that.  So, all of the standard dieties, etc.  I'll likely be running a home-brew campaign, though I'm open to requests if there's a particular published campaign that someone is interested in playing.

Thanks for chiming in so far, and anyone who hasn't written yet, please feel free - there's still time!


----------



## OnlineDM (Jul 12, 2010)

By the way, I know Palacer mentioned Wednesday as a possibility - that's the one weeknight that is out for me.  I personally would prefer Monday, Tuesday or Thursday evening over Friday, but it sounds like Friday works for more people.


----------



## Maximilia (Jul 12, 2010)

*Maximilia, Max for short
*I'd prefer level 1, but I'm ok with anything
*I'm in MST--I can do any evening after 5 or 6 MST except the weekends, so no Saturday or Sunday for me
*Probably a warlock
*I was away all Sunday, so I didn't get any messages til I logged in this morning. I hope I gets to play!


----------



## Polyonymous (Jul 12, 2010)

OnlineDM said:


> Right now it's looking like Friday evenings around 6:00 PM Mountain time (5:00 PM Pacific, 7:00 PM Central, 8:00 PM Eastern, 1:00 AM London) are going to be the best time.  Polyonymous, sorry about the time difference but if you want to play in the middle of the night (super-early Saturday morning), you're welcome to join!




I don't mind playing 'til 4 or 5am on Saturday morning - I can take it once a week, and I should be able to get 6 or 7 hours sleep before I have to leave the house 
If it ends up being on a weekday, though, count me out!

Cheers
-Oly (I just picked a new name, and all of the potential shortenings are too feminine or don't work without surounding letters. Lame.)


----------



## OnlineDM (Jul 13, 2010)

*The roster is set*

Thank you everyone for your interest in this game!  I'm pleased to announce that we have seven/eight players confirmed for our game (there's one couple, and I'm not sure if they will be playing one shared character or two separate characters).  That's perfect if we want to end up with five (though hey, I'll run a huge group if that's what we end up with!).  

I've sent an email to all of the participants with the details for our first session, which is going to be this coming Friday, July 16, at 6:00 PM Mountain time.  

We'll mostly be taking this out of the forums now, but if the EN World community at large is interested in hearing about how things go please let me know.  I'll definitely be blogging about our experiences, and I'd be happy to share the information here if there's any interest from the community.

New player enrollments are closed now, but if anyone comes across this later and is interested, please do drop me a line - there may be other games in the future.


----------



## jbear (Jul 13, 2010)

In 4e you can fight a dragon at level 1... so it's relative.

It's cool to see you're sorting yourselves out with a game. I am a DM that had been dying to play as a player for years. I had asked around about the same type of things ... it wasn't until I saw someone mention Fantasy Grounds II in a post on these boards that I sorted it out. Now, in a question of a month, I am in 2 different 4e games on UK time. One is a homebrew 'learners' campaign; most are new to FG and all except me new to 4e. The other is with other players new to 4e, but it's only 'learners' in so far as throwing someone in the deep end of a pool is a good way to teach someone to swim. Its the Dark Sun Season 2 D&D encounters, which is pretty awesome. All going well it will lead into a full blown Dark Sun Campaign! So, pretty stoked. Rolling 3d dice gives it a certain touch that is hard to beat.

Anyway, only so many can fit into OnlineDMs game. So, for those of you that arrive to late. I post this to point you in the right direction to an awesome and very affordable online gaming tool that should have you in a game in a very short time! Link below:

Fantasy Grounds :: The Virtual Tabletop for Pen & Paper Roleplaying Games


----------



## OnlineDM (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info, jbear.  I haven't personally tried Fantasy Grounds, but I have tried OpenRPG, Gametable (also known as OSU-gt) and MapTool.  All three programs are free, and all three create a great environment for playing RPGs over the internet.  My favorite by far is MapTool.  

Maybe Fantasy Grounds is worth paying for, but I'd advise new players to try the free options like MapTool before spending the money on a paid solution.  That's just my two cents' worth, based solely on the fact that I've had a blast with the free programs.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 14, 2010)

Put me down for an alternate if you need one (if you play a weekday)...too bad I missed this. Ah well


----------



## Palacer (Jul 15, 2010)

We sure will - there is a chance we will have to split this up into 2 groups in which case either group still might have room for a 5th so keep posting and we'll see what works best.


----------



## Odit (Jul 20, 2010)

I know this Thread is a few days old but what the heck, I'll give it a shot.

Hello folks, I'm a complete VIRGIN to D&D 4E and D&D in general. I was first introduced to D&D a couple of months ago by my better half after years of bugging me to try the game...so now I'm hooked. 
My better half ONLY plays 2nd Edition, since the world that he created is all based on 2E and refuses to move from 2E to 3E, 3.5E or even 4E. I play D&D with a group of a friends with my better half being the DM a couple of times a month. 
In my urge to quench my thirst for D&D I bought the latest 4E PHB 1, 2 and 3, including the Monsters and DM books. Unfortunately I got no one to play with in my area which leaves me VTTs (I think that's how one spells it) as my only choice.

So if you guys ever get an open spot, please feel free to send me a PM or email to araquel.home at gmail.

Here's some info requested by the DM:


Odit (call me Tonio)
I'd prefer to start at Level 1 since I've never played 4E but I'm willing to start at any level people think its best (whatever the group decides)
I'm  available Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday evenings from 5:30 PM  until midnight+ Central. I can do Weekends but only between 2PM Central to 6PM Central on Saturday and all day on Sunday.
I haven't made a Character yet but I might try a Ranger or a Cleric. (or an easier class so that I can learn 4E or whatever the group needs)
If you guys are willing to wing a total n00b to 4E and D&D in general, that would be grand.

Thanks,

A. Raquel


----------



## Palacer (Jul 20, 2010)

Heya Odit, thanks for replying - I sent your curiosity towards the DM of the group and even though we might be full already it's worth a shot to see what can be done.  Thanks for showing some interest - it's never too late.


----------



## TheMasterSword7 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Looking for an online game*

Hello, Ben here.  I have been looking into playing D&D for a wile now.  I live in a small city and I haven't been able to find any local games, so I am looking for an online game.  I am completely new to D&D and have only recently purchased the players handbook 4ed.  I have been doing as much research as I can to be less of a burden to seasoned players.  If anyone doesn't mind inviting a completely new player to their game, please let me know.  As of right now I am available evenings and late night any day of the week.  I haven't spent much time rolling new characters as I don't know what class I will need to be to help out the group the most, but I am willing to play as any type of character.  Again, I am new to the game and I will most likely be slow until I get comfortable with the game.  Please keep this in mind if you decide to pick me up as a new player.  Thanks to all the D&D forums out there and I will look forward to playing sometime in the near future.


----------



## Rx Fink (Aug 28, 2010)

*4th Ed D&D dark sun game, looking for players if any of you'd be interested*

I'm starting up a 4th edition Dungeons and Dragons Dark Sun campaign online. Specifically, I'm looking for 3-4 players who are at least relatively familiar with 4th ed and can get ahold of a copy of the Dark Sun Campain book. Game will involve a fair amount of combat, but those who aren't interested in doing much roleplaying should not apply. Players who have yet to read the Atlas of Athas or else are fairly good with the distinction of player knowledge vs. character knowledge are preffered.

Everyone will be allowed to pick a character theme and psionic wild talent, reckless breakage and fixed enhancement bonuses will be in effect (if this doesn't make sense to you, it will once you read the Dark Sun Campain Book). PCs will be working for a Dune Trader Warlord NPC. PCs will likely start off at level 7. I will allow some leeway with adapting paragon paths/epic destinies to character concepts, and possibly custom epic destinies.

The game will have to run on either Saturday, Tuesday, or Thursday, some time between 11am and 11pm Eastern time. The game will take place via an online maptoool of some sort (which one is negotiable). If you're interested, send me a private message your availability, what role/class you'd prefer to play, and what roles/classes you would not be willing to play (I should hope that'd be the shorter list).


----------



## Iron Sky (Aug 29, 2010)

If you're ok with gaming at a slower pace, there's the Living 4th Edition and Living Eberron play-by-post worlds here on the forums too.  Not the same as playing live or even over the web, but its got its own charm...


----------



## Theroc (Sep 6, 2010)

I only read the OP, so I will simply ask: Do you mean outside of the numerous possibilities on Enworld itself?

99% of my online D&Ding is spent here.


----------

